# network interface eth0 does not exist

## epsilon2

hi, 

Ich hab das nächste Problem. 

Ich bekomm die Netzwerkkarte nicht zum laufen. 

Fehlermeldung: 

can not start netmount as net.eth0 could not start. 

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver) 

Das ganze läuft in einer virtuellen umgebung mit einer standartd Netzwerkkarte. Unter Ubuntu läuft alles problemfrei. 

Ich vermute also, dass es am Kernel liegt. Wie kann ich die Kernelkonfiguration ändern bzw. mein Problem lösen?

----------

## SkaaliaN

am besten siehst du mit lspci -vv nach welche Netzwerkkarte vorhanden ist. Dann baust du diese als Modul in den kernel ein.

Also den symlink überprüfen (ls -l /usr/src/linux/)

Alternativ guckst du es mit "eselect kernel list" nach.

Dann konfigurierst du dir den kernel zusammen (make menuconfig).

Wenn du mit der konfiguration fertig bist, musst du mit

make && make modules_install den kernel bauen.

Dann kopierst du dir die entsprechenden Daten in dein Boot-Verzeichnis und passt natürlich deinen Bootloader an.

Wichtig ist das du das modul beim hochfahren auch lädst. 

Am besten guckst du dir die Gentoo-Installationsanleitung mal genauer an. Dort steht es alles bestens beschrieben.

LG

----------

## epsilon2

soweit dachte ich es mir auch, doch make menuconfig funktioniert nicht.

es bricht ab mit "no rule target"

muss ich dazu in ein bestimmtes verzeichnis wechseln?

----------

## SkaaliaN

du musst nach /usr/src/linux gehen.....  :Laughing: 

aber denk dran den smlink zu setzen....

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/migration-to-2.6.xml#doc_chap6

Dort steht eigentlich alles beschrieben   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## epsilon2

ich alles so gemacht wie im Handbuch beschrieben.

Kann es sein das es an VirtualBox liegt?

Die Ganzen Kernel Parameter sagen mir nämlich nichts.

hier die links:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-708977-highlight-interface+eth0+exist.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-703836-highlight-interface+eth0+exist.html

ACPI hab ich Hardwareseitig ausgestellt, es im Kernel zu deaktivieren versuch ich morgen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Quote:*   

> One of the options for the VB network adapter type in the virtual machine is "Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (82540EM)". Select that one, it will be supported by the 'e1000' driver. The older AMDnet ones may not be supported anymore.

 

da steht genau was du zu tun hast...

wenns dir nicht weiterhilft mach mal lspci -v und poste hier

----------

